# unexpected rebooting cpu panic problem



## Ercan Deger (Feb 19, 2022)

Hello All,

my FreeBSD box is rebooting randomly.

It gives error cpu panic. what can be the problem?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## covacat (Feb 19, 2022)

looks like it  bombs in netgraph code
build a debug kernel and install gdb to get more info


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 19, 2022)

Which version of FreeBSD, exactly?

`freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU`



covacat said:


> looks like it bombs in netgraph code …



Is the backtrace at <https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-current/2022-February/001530.html> comparable to what's pictured above? See below; 



_martin said:


> … different. …


----------



## covacat (Feb 19, 2022)

looks similar, just that the lists one looks to bomb with a failed assertion
also the bug seem more and more netgraph related (the other guy has a broadcom nic, here is an intel one)


----------



## Ercan Deger (Feb 19, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Which version of FreeBSD, exactly?
> 
> `freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU`
> 
> ...


FreeBSD version: 11.3-RELEASE-p9


----------



## covacat (Feb 19, 2022)

Ercan Deger said:


> FreeBSD version: 11.3-RELEASE-p9


time to upgrade to a supported version
you won't get much help here and perhaps elsewhere by running an EOL-ed version
it's possible the bug/problem exists in supported versions too but you at least have a chance that developers look at it


----------



## _martin (Feb 19, 2022)

If you have generic kernel the best way would be to make sure you have crash dumps available and open a PR. 
Here you have a second problem - you are running unsupported version of FreeBSD.

grahamperrin That PR you mentioned is different. 

Problem happened in frame #6, ng_apply_item function. Example of such fault is attempt to write to readonly area. Not much can be done without crash dump.
However you should update to a supported version first. Enable crash dumps. If you get the same problem on supported version open a PR.


----------

